# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në CA, SHBA

## Nickmaster

Me sa po shoh une me duket se s'ka ndonje shqiptar ketu ne California. Apo mbase ka po se kane nxjerre koken.! Ne San Francisco qe jam une vetem njaa tre familje ka. Nuk di me gjate!!!
Shpresoj te dale ndonje ketej!

Kjo me poshte do tju pelqeje! Megjithese kam edhe te tjera me te bukura!

----------


## drini_në_TR

Përshëndetje të gjithëve!!!
Për kurjozitet, meqë ndodhem në L.A. , a është ndonjëri prej jush këtu? 
Nderime të gjithëve
drini

----------


## Nickmaster

Une s'jam në Los Angeles, por jam afër, ne San Francisco! Megjithatë une te përshëndes!
Une kisha postuar një temë: Po ne CA ka ndonje? por ti sktheve pergjigje!

----------


## California_Boy

ckemi patriot , mos ki merak se sje vetem jo , kemi edhe ne ketej nje kohe te gjate , see ya

----------


## California_Boy

si ja kaloni vellezer

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ecc Atyyy, po u bonka tani një dorë e mirë ktej nga Qyteti i Ëngjujve... e bojmë edhe një klub më vonë, si thoni ju?
 :buzeqeshje: 
drini.

----------


## vagabondi1

ej po a eshte na njoni nga ju ketu ne San Diego se ktu ke mu ska kom shiqptari me kokra jan

----------


## drini_në_TR

Mirë fare, të paktën paske Shqipo. Unë lal jam në L.A.  :ngerdheshje: 
drini.

----------


## lagjia-5

bo edhe atje ka shqiptar nuk ka vend ne kete bote qe nuk kam shkuar shqiptar nese brother gjithe te mirat dhe boni qef ne L.A se vend i bukur duket ne filma

----------


## Nickmaster

Pershendetje ca-patriote,
5 jemi ne forum ne pa ka dhae ca ketu ne SF!!
<<>>

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Jam ne vizite ne San Diego.  Jam kurreshtare se a ka Shqiptar ketu ne San Diego.

Ariani

----------


## vagabondi1

o grupo hajde me lal se ktu jam un
Zbesoj se ka na nji njeri tjeter nga forumi

----------


## vajza pa emer

po ku ka vend ne bote pa shqiptare ju deshi apo ju shpetoi juve

----------


## vagabondi1

po ho pra ate thuj lal
nuk ka , por ktu ska shume reth 15 familje nga tr.
qe njof un pa mund te ket akoma

----------


## LovingCali

Un jam ne San Francisco,dhe me sa di un ka dhe 5 shqiptar te tjer

----------


## drini_në_TR

Unë jam në L.A., shumë afër me San Diegon  :buzeqeshje:  Ju përshëndes Kalifornianët e tjerë

drini  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

te ishin ktu aq shum shqiptar sa ka ne East.
knej gjehen me kokra apo jo drino e lovingcali

----------


## drini_në_TR

Di nja dy tre rob të tjerë, por s'na bi nej herë rruga me u taku Tironso. Ndërsa për Friscon kam dëgjuar se atje ka më shumë shqiptarë, por shumica e tyre janë rreth "Bay-it" të Friscos. Ktu di një dy tre në Pasadena, CaliforniaBoy është në Santa Monica, Çokollata në Pasadena, dhe veçse kaq. Unë po mendoja e formojmë një grup, ose rrimë në kontakt me njëri-tjetrin, dhe të falsim mos me u taku nej herë, kot për nej party ose ndonjë gjë. Me siguri që ka më shumë shqiptarë këndej, por ngaqë s'njihemi s'e dimë ndodhjen e njëri-tjetrit. Megjithatë të fala nga unë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## COKOLLATA

E paskeni nxjerre koken juve ? Mesa di une ne San Diego ka shume familje shqiptare kurse saper singles jemi njecike me te populluar ne te Los Angelosit.  Megjithese une ketu ku kam levizur nuk njof asnje ( Drini nuk jam me ne Pasadena) . Jam right in the heart of Sunset  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Nickmaster

Pershendetje patrioteve Kalifornianve,
Une jam ne SF; po s'ka shume rini ketu (ne SF)--lol
Shume ka  andej nga Sacramento..
<<>>

----------

